
100m+ Installs Android Wallpaper App (Zedge) Flagged by Google for Malware - sschueller
https://i.imgur.com/49CvY4n.png
======
sschueller
Their Twitter response:
[https://twitter.com/Zedge/status/1178028423811346432?s=09](https://twitter.com/Zedge/status/1178028423811346432?s=09)

Ad Trackers: [https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/en/reports/net.zedge.a...](https://reports.exodus-
privacy.eu.org/en/reports/net.zedge.android/latest/)

